# What hunting organization ?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've thought about becoming a member or donating to one of the sportsmen groups out there . I just am unsure which is an actually good one to belong to that benefits our wildlife here in the state. It doesn't even have to be big game . What ones do you belong to?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Without opening a can of worms here............personally if you want to make a direct impact you can really just contact the DWR or hit up their website. There are a ton of projects that they have and you know exactly where your effort is going. Always a ton in the way of habitat restoration.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

You should probably do your own homework and pick which one fits ol 1 eye the best.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> You should probably do your own homework and pick which one fits ol 1 eye the best.


I'm asking from everyone's experience and opinions , not smart ass comments.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Exactly you need to have your own opinions about each club. You can't go off of everyone else's opinions and lies. Do some homework and figure which is best for YOU.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would pick hawks and Eagles forever. They do habitat projects that benefit hawks and eagles. They also have an optional hawk and or eagle habitat stamp you can buy that helps the DWR plant hawks in the WMA's to help control upland game numbers. I know the president of the Sevier Chapter I can give you his number.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

In my neck of the woods the NWTF has by far done the most and best work and has been very sucessful. The Utah Chukar Foundation would probably be a distant second. The other organizations have a once in a while apperance but they seem to just have a cookie cutter banquet filled with hot air and empty promices then take the money and run. Yuck... no thanks.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

United Wildlife Cooperative. Because the work UWC does and the politics it is involved in doesn't require bragging or validating by press release. The leadership is honest, hardworking, and truly espouse the principles and tenants of the NAMWC.

I'm a cardholder of RMEF, SCI, DSC, DU (even though I don't hunt ducks...they have cool prizes and I've seen their handy work first hand), and even MDF now. This next year, I'm going to add some of the bowhunting orgs to that list.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I would pick hawks and Eagles forever. They do habitat projects that benefit hawks and eagles. They also have an optional hawk and or eagle habitat stamp you can buy that helps the DWR plant hawks in the WMA's to help control upland game numbers. I know the president of the Sevier Chapter I can give you his number.


I'm pretty sure that would be PETA.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

In my opinion, RUN AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN from SFW and MDF. Look at the fiasco that has been going on with all the tags and $$$ from all the convention tags and what not. Its been very shady. RMEF is upfront and honest and so is UWC. Those would be my 2 options.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

All of the groups have value. Belonging to a group helps show a united front as sportsmen/women. Look into what interests you and put your dollars and voice behind that group. Become involved. There is no single "right" group or "wrong" group. Each has it's own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty hard to beat DU, year after year we get near record if not record duck production. We get more and more access added, more habitat, and a 107 day season is the result. Sucess breeds success.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Backcountry Hunters and Anglers. Road hunters need not apply.

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/


----------



## Hunt4Life (Nov 27, 2013)

jp
Is there an actual application to join Backcountry Hunters or that the last little bit just a personal comment to let certain sportsman know they are not welcome in this organization?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

RMEF - Collaborative balance approach and boots on the ground projects. 

Who are the SFW/BGF minions? I don't see one post singing their praise but they have 9 votes? Must be like tea party people who crawl out if they have a favorable audience.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

United Wildlife Cooperative (All volunteers and donations)


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish there was an organization that could grow the population base and hunting opportunities for mule deer in the way that ducks unlimited has for waterfowl.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> RMEF - Collaborative balance approach and boots on the ground projects.
> 
> Who are the SFW/BGF minions? I don't see one post singing their praise but they have 9 votes? Must be like tea party people who crawl out if they have a favorable audience.


^^^^^^A crafty little jab from our forum Socialist.^^^^^-----SS


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> RMEF - Collaborative balance approach and boots on the ground projects.
> 
> Who are the SFW/BGF minions? I don't see one post singing their praise but they have 9 votes? Must be like tea party people who crawl out if they have a favorable audience.


Not sure what tune your wanting us to sing.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Not sure what tune your wanting us to sing.


I would like to hear why people are voting for SFW/BGF. Maybe it's the pheasant release factor.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never been big on joining organizations, but when I first heard about the United Wildlife Cooperative and saw some of the "small" things they were doing to benefit, especially kids, I joined right up! The best part is it's free to join!
The second part I like is that everyone who participates as a UWC member does so on their own coin! If someone volunteers for an event, they really mean it and do their best to make the event a success!
I've been involved with two youth turkey hunts and two ice fishing events and all events were totally successful and every kid that came had the time of their lives!
I'm not saying the other organizations don't do the same things, but when I see an organization that is so big, it takes an army to make sure the mailings go out etc., I also see where any donations I might make to them, via membership or whatever, the bulk of that donation goes into something other than the intended purpose. That is why I quit Ducks Unlimited and NRA.
Yep! Down home UWC. But don't take my word for it, check them out on their website. I really like the leadership of this group and unless they start to stray from my own beliefs, I'll stick with them. A top notch group for sure!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I would like to hear why people are voting for SFW/BGF. Maybe it's the pheasant release factor.


HUMMMM,
May-be it's the fact they run first class banquet's?

Create a great atmosphere's for selling Conservation permits?

Has generated 10 MILLION + dollars that has gone back into Utah wildlife?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/conservation_permit_revenue.pdf

May-be thats why they get a few votes???....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> HUMMMM,
> May-be it's the fact they run first class banquet's?
> 
> Create great an atmosphere's for selling Conservation permits?
> ...


No, that can't be it.;-)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner ^^This


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> HUMMMM,
> May-be it's the fact they run first class banquet's?
> 
> Create a great atmosphere's for selling Conservation permits?
> ...


Looking at that link, why do so many on this forum bitch about SFWs. That 10 million is still 10 million.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Looking at that link, why do so many on this forum bitch about SFWs. That 10 million is still 10 million.


And the $325 million from the rest of us for tags and licenses during that same period is still $325 million.

And the $159 million from the rest of us per the Pittman-Robertson and Dingall-Johnson Acts during that same period is still $159 million.

And the $57 million from the rest of us through the Utah State General Fund for the matching funds per the Pittman-Robertson and Dingall-Johnson Acts during that same period is still $57 million.

And the approximately $9 million from the rest of us in DWR retained application fees during that same period is still $9 million.

And the loss of 10,500 general deer tags for social reasons is still 10,500 lost tags (per year).

And the loss of Statewide Archery deer hunting for social reasons is still the loss of Statewide Archery deer hunting.

And the loss of Regionwide Any Weapon deer hunting for social reasons is still the loss of Regionwide Any Weapon deer hunting.

And the socially motivated increase in buck to doe ratio objectives is still an increase in buck to doe ratio objectives.

And that's not counting the $5 increase in permit fees to kill coyotes, nor the $8 million taken out of General funds for questionable efforts to keep wolves out of Utah, nor the ongoing battles over the number and type of Conservation permits, nor the battle over the Convention permit application fees, nor the ever present call to shorten seasons and impliment 3 point or better hunts.

And then there's the fact that they always bring up that $10 million whenever they want something, as if to bribe or threaten, I'm not sure which.

$10 million is great, but it's not so impressive when spread out over a 12 year period and, especially when compared to the amount the rest of us have contributed to the DWR budget in that same time frame.

I will (and do) give them credit for the good they do, but I can't support their actions or proposals if they aren't biologically motivated and will hurt the majority of Utah hunters and fishermen.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't vote here... the United Wildlife Cooperative isn't one of the available choices.... that said, IT SHOULD BE!

I have--and will continue to--volunteer for any, and all UWC events that I can.

The United Wildlife Cooperative IS exactly what they say they are, and as long as they continue to be that, by God, I will be right there with them 1000%!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

And $FW/BGF trying to kill the Simpson/Tester Rider(the bill which allows wolf hunting in Idaho and Montana)is still $FW/BGF trying to stop wolves from being hunted for their own $$$$ motivated agenda.

1-Nut, just go ahead and join up with $FW already, you think just like them anyway. Maybe you can be the one who can explain how bucks give birth. Maybe you can be the one who can explain how the BIG 1 million dollar check that $FW presents to the DWR in front of the press with all the fan fair is a "donation" from $FW.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

:boink:

P.S. - That $1 million dollar check was for two years, by the way. Just waiting for the day we see a big check for $11 million that has the last 21 years on the memo line. Starting to see a guerrilla in the aspens, if you know what I mean (and he's after those red fish again).


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't discredit anyone for the money others and hunters bring along with other funds. That being said 10 million dollars is 10 million dollars. I could do a hell of a lot with a million more free dollars over 2 years. Bashing the fact money is raised and used by a group in a direction you don't like is just dumb. Your closed minded, but you can't deny a. 10 million dollar fact.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

"Free" dollars? Yup, you need to join sfw right NOW!!!!


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunt4Life said:


> jp
> Is there an actual application to join Backcountry Hunters or that the last little bit just a personal comment to let certain sportsman know they are not welcome in this organization?


Everyone's welcome! But if you're hunting is from a 4 wheeler...then they might not be doing much advocating on your behalf. I am sure PETA would welcome my membership dues, but I doubt that I would like what they do with them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya you're right that money from Sfw and other organizations NEVER see the light of day. They've done no good whatsoever and you've came up with far more out reaching results.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Ya you're right that money from Sfw and other organizations NEVER see the light of day. They've done no good whatsoever and you've came up with far more out reaching results.


You should try using the quote button. Then we would know who your talking to.
Like someone said, you need to look at each of these groups you've mentioned, go to there web sites and learn about them Then go with fits "you" the best.
I think SCI does a lot of good for hunters worldwide, which also reaches into Utah.
http://www.scifirstforhunters.org/about


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Ya you're right that money from Sfw and other organizations NEVER see the light of day. They've done no good whatsoever and you've came up with far more out reaching results.


Who said that money never sees the light of day? What happened to you over the last year or so? And I supported the UWC proposed amendment to the CONVENTION tag rule concerning accounting and transparency. That doesn't fix Utah wildlife though. I don't have a silver bullet for any of Utah's wildlife issues. Just like sfw's leadership clearly hasn't produced their magic carpet or silver bullet to bring back mule deer to pre 1990 numbers in our state as promised. What they have produced is an industry suckling on the public interest which is okay when the money is accounted for. Convention tags = projects and benefit to wildlife. Convention tags = profit and a middle finger from only one of the several groups that participate in either program.

Here are the CONSERVATION tag funding numbers for projects in 2013.

2013 Conservation Permit Fund Allocations

Math doesn't compute with these numbers but then again, my 6th grader is better at math than myself

2001 - 2013 Conservation Permit Revenue and Number of Permits by Organization (updated October 17, 2013)

Nobody will argue that dollars aren't given to the division by many orgs and privately by people who are turned off by the whole "org" scene. But ask yourself, why are they turned off by any org? And why is there one org that is failing to gain footing in other states while the others prosper?

I've researched almost every org and joined those who are most in line with my beliefs both socially and scientifically.

For example, go here:
RMEF Press Room

Then, go here:
SFW News

And here:
MDF News and Media

Each of the groups you put in the poll have media and/or news links. So, research and join then go ahead and assume everything the monthly newsletter and members only emails tell you about what is being accomplished by whatever group. But remember, at what point does an org outgrow its usefulness and purpose and need to adapt to exist? If sfw is for you, by all means, send em a check. OR, when you're done taking things personal or don't want to join any "orgs", put a dollar amount in that little donation box while you fill out your online application for Utah hunting permits. Pretty sure that 100 percent of your donation there will find its way to the division and not some "consultant's" pocket.

Its December. Let the keyboard fighting begin.......-oOo-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> Who said that money never sees the light of day? What happened to you over the last year or so? And I supported the UWC proposed amendment to the CONVENTION tag rule concerning accounting and transparency. That doesn't fix Utah wildlife though. I don't have a silver bullet for any of Utah's wildlife issues. Just like sfw's leadership clearly hasn't produced their magic carpet or silver bullet to bring back mule deer to pre 1990 numbers in our state as promised. What they have produced is an industry suckling on the public interest which is okay when the money is accounted for. Convention tags = projects and benefit to wildlife. Convention tags = profit and a middle finger from only one of the several groups that participate in either program.
> 
> Here are the CONSERVATION tag funding numbers for projects in 2013.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying, and groups need to adapt to stay worth while. I don't currently belong to any group, but all the statistical data is showing SFW despite the hate on this forum, even by you're links puts 4X as much money in as RMEF, 2X as much as the MDF, and other groups don't even come close. I donate nearly every time I apply, depending on where it says the money is going, last year I didn't because the donation while filling out big game apps, was for coyote control, I'm paying $5 more a tag already for that, so I didn't see the need to donate. I think all the groups have there usefulness, but I can agree with SFW and other groups as well I'm sure there's plenty of money that finds its way elsewhere or goes to waste. That's why I am not sure whether to or who to join or donate to.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, there are some on the UWN that hate SFW .....

But here's the thing, Go here:http://www.huntexpo.com/

As see literaly 1000's of SFW supporters,
Enjoying Kellie Pickler, Uncle Kracker....Plus Dick Cheney and his wife...

Did I mention a shot at drawing one of 200 of Utahs best permits.8)..


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Yes, there are some on the UWN that hate SFW .....
> 
> But here's the thing, Go here:http://www.huntexpo.com/
> 
> ...


And there are some on the UWN that don't hate SFW or it's members, but adamently oppose some of their proposals and tactics that are not in the best interests of the majority of Utah's sportsmen.

And literally 1000's who support the EXPO (not necessarily SFW) enjoying Kellie Pickler, Uncle Kracker... plus Dick Cheney and his _daughter _because it's a great show regardless of who the promoters are.

And did I mention that 200 of Utah's best permits were taken out of the public draw to promote the EXPO and that each shot at the EXPO drawing will cost you $5 which goes into the coffers of MDF and SFW and is largely unaccounted for?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> And there are some on the UWN that don't hate SFW or it's members, but adamently oppose some of their proposals and tactics that are not in the best interests of the majority of Utah's sportsmen.
> 
> And literally 1000's who support the EXPO (not necessarily SFW) enjoying Kellie Pickler, Uncle Kracker... plus Dick Cheney and his _daughter _because it's a great show regardless of who the promoters are.
> 
> And did I mention that 200 of Utah's best permits were taken out of the public draw to promote the EXPO and that each shot at the EXPO drawing will cost you $5 which goes into the coffers of MDF and SFW and is largely unaccounted for?


Agreed to all but the carpetbagging daughter.

Now if they really want to win hearts and minds. Take the wolf lobby money and book a headliner like Nugent, ZZ Top or Molly Hatchet for a free show at ESA with proof of registration.


----------

